# Help me choose a show name!



## samskye347 (Mar 21, 2009)

Im taking my mare to our first show next weekend and as ive only had her for a little while i've yet to decide on a show name for her and want one for next week!
Ill post a pic so everyone knows what she looks like cos thatll help lol ...








and being ridden ...








shes a little bundle of energy to be ridden, constantly on her toes and feels like a coiled spring, like shes ready to take off whenever you ask, so shes veeery forward going!

My friends suggested the name 'My Apricot'
cos shes a orangey, bright bay in the sun and her names April
but not so sure i like it that much
i like one worded show names and thought of a few i liked, just would like your opinion on what you think suits her or any other suggestions.
So heres the ones i like ...
Balderdash
Fandango
and Sohcahtoa (pronounced sockatoa, its a maths trigonometry thing and i like the sound of it, and think its pretty unusual, but like it cos im a bit of a maths geek lol)

please give your opinion :lol:


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

April Rain
April Sunshine
Chevaux (Means horse in french, forget how to pronounce it properly. It also means hair in french)
Autumn Beauty
Dancing Doll
Houdini Doll
Aprilla
Tamarillo
I think she deserves a pretty show name. One that stands out, but also gives like an air of grace.


----------



## Ilovemytb (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmm....what about
SongLine
Or
Burning Ember? 
Im not the best at naming, lol. Thats why my horse doesnt HAVE a show name


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like Fandango but maybe its a little too masculine.

Ideas-
April Showers
Casablanca


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I like Chocolat. Or maybe Latte?


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.freewebs.com/horse-show-names/a.htm

^ tadaaa!


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Amber Sun?


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Cabaret
Aphrodite- goddess of beauty
Apollo-Greek god of prophecy, music, intellectual pursuits, and healing... I know its a "male" name but I think its feminine 
Nemesis- Nemesis is the goddess of divine retribution who punishes excessive pride, undeserved happiness, and the absence of moderation. Good Show name


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

April showers bring may flowers. LOL


----------



## samskye347 (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks guys for all your suggestions! picking a show name is always so difficult i think lol
i love the suggestions tamarillo (always reminds me of william fox pitts event horse who i lurvee!) and burning ember, esp suits her temprament and colour!
yeah all the ideas i had i think seemed a little masculine for a mare, but shes pretty stocky and independent so i thought they woulodnt be too bad lol

any more suggestions would be great, will let you all know what i end up choosing for her


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Gidji said:


> April Rain
> April Sunshine
> Chevaux (Means horse in french, forget how to pronounce it properly. It also means hair in french)
> Autumn Beauty
> ...


Cheval is horse. Cheveux is hair. ;]


----------

